# when should I move my betta to a larger tank?



## Bettafish476 (Jul 12, 2013)

When I got my 5 gallon tank the guy at the pet store said I would definately be able to add 3 neon tetras with my betta, so I just went ahead and bought the tank. I did more research at home and found out that neon tetras need at least a group of 5-6 and a 10 gallon tank. My parents are not letting me get a 10 gallon tank because I just got my 5 gallon 3 weeks ago. My betta has been in his tank for 2 weeks now. Would it stress him out if he has been in a tank for a long time then suddenly moved to a larger tank or can I wait to geta larger tank?getting a 10 gallon woupdnt be a problem for me because at my local walmart there is a kit for 30 dollars so I would just have to get that and a new heater

P.s. since petsmart wasnt excactly accurate about the whole neon tetra thing im now also wondering if I can actually put neon tetras in with a male betta?:fish10:


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I think you'll be fine with what you have now for a little bit. the beta won't need a bigger tank, your basically concerned about your tetras. tetras just like to feel safe. and there is safety in numbers. if you are able to, go ahead and get the ten gallon tank. keep in mind however, the filters in those kits are only half as powerful as you need. for example, way back when i bought a 20 gallon kit, the filter was rated up to 20 gallons. most aquarists go double for best results. so get a filter rated for 20 gallons for your ten gallon setup. Also, most importantly, do NOT shop at petsmart hahaha. they really are not very informative and the animals there are brought up in unhealthy conditions. your better off trying a real non-chain pet shop. even if it does cost a little extra, its worth it.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

U can put them with him but add the Betta first let him get used to the tank then add the tetraz in a 10g keep a close eye on them make sure no probe occur. Ur Betta would be fine alone in the 5 till u get a bigger tank I've had 3 bettas in 5g for 2yrs. One Betta lives wit snails


----------



## Bettafish476 (Jul 12, 2013)

:fish9:


Richbinduga said:


> I think you'll be fine with what you have now for a little bit. the beta won't need a bigger tank, your basically concerned about your tetras. tetras just like to feel safe. and there is safety in numbers. if you are able to, go ahead and get the ten gallon tank. keep in mind however, the filters in those kits are only half as powerful as you need. for example, way back when i bought a 20 gallon kit, the filter was rated up to 20 gallons. most aquarists go double for best results. so get a filter rated for 20 gallons for your ten gallon setup. Also, most importantly, do NOT shop at petsmart hahaha. they really are not very informative and the animals there are brought up in unhealthy conditions. your better off trying a real non-chain pet shop. even if it does cost a little extra, its worth it.


Ya I shouldve known not to trust them after they said I could keep 3 guppies in a 1 gallon tank. Unheated.
Thank you for your answer. I just wanted to know because my mom had a goldfish when she was younger. She kept it in a bowl for 4 years. Then she moved it to a 10 gallon (i know, also way too small) and it died
I dont have any tetras yet because of my past experience with petsmart I decidedto go home and do research first. I just would liketo in the future. But I didnt want my betta to be stressed jf hes used to one setting then hes moved to another one.
And I will have to stick with petsmart or petco because my parents are the kind of parents (well, my mom is)who think that chainnstores are best because they make the most money.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Make sure u follow great acclimation process or he could die


----------



## Bettafish476 (Jul 12, 2013)

catfisherpro said:


> Make sure u follow great acclimation process or he could die


Thank you! I did when putting him in my 5 gal. He adjusted well.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm, that last part about your parents loving the chain stores so much... do what i did, find another ride to better stores hahaha


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

its like do you trust walmart's produce over a farmer markets produce? hahaha


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

if you dont have the tetras then I highly suggest you hold off on the upgrade until you can go bigger than the ten gallon. I find tetras love to have horizontal room. Your best option for them and the betta would be a 20 long. Also they would all benefit from live plants of some sort even if its just moss or anubias or java ferns. 

Remember to keep a lid on whatever you put our betta in, they do jump. They have upturned mouths to help them snatch flying insects from or near the surface of the water. Those little hunters think they have wings at times. Also they need humid air, which is easily acomplished by a good lid.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Richbinduga said:


> I think you'll be fine with what you have now for a little bit. the beta won't need a bigger tank, your basically concerned about your tetras.


Ditto.



Richbinduga said:


> keep in mind however, the filters in those kits are only half as powerful as you need. for example, way back when i bought a 20 gallon kit, the filter was rated up to 20 gallons. most aquarists go double for best results. so get a filter rated for 20 gallons for your ten gallon setup.


Just something to note: if you do put the betta in here, you won't want to double your filtration. I actually usually half it, so a 10 gallon gets a filter for a 5 gallon. Lean on lots of live plants for some added "filtration".


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

wow, old thread.


----------

